

Show HN: Wuchthosting - We were frustrated by cPanel and built this - Mindphreaker
https://wuchthosting.com/?culture=en

======
Mindphreaker
If you find time, please tell us what you think about our design and panel UI.
We appreciate your feedback!

You can find our startup story here:
[http://blog.wuchthosting.com/post/17710161894/wuchthosting-a...](http://blog.wuchthosting.com/post/17710161894/wuchthosting-a-2012-webhosting-
startup)

------
jpmc
Looks nice and clean. It would be very easy for a novice to work with it and
get their site hosted.

FYI - Your demo site is very much live ... as in I can upload and host files
on your s1 server. Might create a demo account that doesn't have real
FTP/MYSQL users.

~~~
Mindphreaker
Thank you very much for your feedback. We currently limit file upload to 1mb
for the test account. But I fully agree, disabling it would be more secure.

------
nisdec
The site seems to be very fast and reliable. I like the Javascript header and
I love your pricing model. :P

To be honest, I think jpmc is right. Allowing demo users to upload files on a
real server could cause U some serious damage one day.

